# Halo Demo ehMac Fragfest



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

After talking to a few people is anyone up for a little ehMac fragfest of the demo version of Halo?

I know i'd be up for it, just a question of when we would like to hold such a night, and hopefully having someone who can run the server adequately. (I have a feeling that my connection can't.)


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I never been on iChat or have played games on the net so I am clueless. hehe 

If someone can help me out, I would be very up for the challenge!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I have no mac yet but in one or two months I'll have it. I have broadband connexion, 5,1 mb/s cable. I can guarantee the server running one or two months from now for sure. You just have to wait a bit.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Elias26 - For Halo, just click on the Multiplayer option and refresh the server list. Click on a server then choose Join Server.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I'd be up for it....


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I will give it a try, though I would probably be the worst there. But I dont mind my body being shot full of holes for the ehmac community!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

OKAY I DID IT!

Chealion and the other dude, lets play! Which server?!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds good. Say when.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

When!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

i just had a server up for a sec, but ran into a network error...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

ok ive got a server up right now called ehmac...


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Who's Mike Delo? I creamed him with my Warthog! He asked who that was and it was me. I am the blue guy! hehe

Anyway, wtf how can you chat?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

im mike delo lol. to chat push T then type....


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I will put it up again in a sec, im just gunna go grab a drink


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

You guys suck ass! Dunno if it's Boomer or Mike but everytime I get back into the game someone creams me with a spaceship or warthog! Come on guys, give us other guys a chance! hehe Who wants to pony up with me and get on a warthog. I'll drive, the other shoots!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

He elisa, lets get on a warthog this time. Who else was in there...all i recognised was macdaddy....


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Buddy, what the heck happened? So the two of us can't operate a warthog at once? This sucks... and it's so unfair when guys taking the hover thingys... grrr

We need to make this a more level playing field for others. Have some kind of stradegy. Still don't understand why two can't man a warthog. Perhaps it's because we're in demo mode?


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Damnit I am new to this. Price is so evil! lol Always takes the damn hover thingys. Probably has played this game a lot, but man I just wanna shoot at guys on the ground on my two feet. But nooo Price has to shoot us all up with the hover ships!

Bah! BAH!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

yeah i hate those hover things. I jsut rocked that one game, came 1st be liek over 10 kills. w00t!! and wonderings was in too! yay, ehmac halo team. lol


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay this mouse and keyboard combo is irritating. I am not used to it. I need a controller and bad!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

yeah same. None of my joysticks are mac comaptible though...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I'm hosting the room again....i made a password (powermac) so that we don't get those bastards in the hover thingys (hahah Elias)


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

You finally didn't call me Elisa!

I am ready to get killed again! WOOHOO!

Lets go Mikey!

Hey can there be a password implemented that allows up to three people on a warthog?


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Dude, why did you quit the game? lol


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I don't think we can get multiple poeple in a warthog unless it is a team "slayer" server and the demo only alows us to do multiplayer but no teams....


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Then we need to get us this game! lol

And a damn controller! Not used to this mouse and keyboard crap. It's irritating but I am living with it and I wanna play. 

I would buy this game just to play multiplayer against fellow ehMac users. I don't have a XBOX so this would be beneficial for anyone who doesn't have one yet wants to try out the team dealio.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

The room automatically closes after 15 minutes of play...so if its closed jsut wait a sec and ill put it back up


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I what to play!
Whats the room and Pass word?


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

is this halo 1 or halo 2, and if its halo 1 why is it only coming out now..damn!!!


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

postivevibez said:


> is this halo 1 or halo 2, and if its halo 1 why is it only coming out now..damn!!!



Halo 1 have been out for the Mac about a year and a half or more. The Halo Demo was just recently was released.
Halo 2 in only on X Box.


Is the ehMac game still going on. Would anyone else like to play/start a new game?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

For anyone interested I'll be hopping on seeing if anyone is playing.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm in...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I will start a game right now, password powermac, room na
me will be obvious


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

comprehab said:


> I will start a game right now, password powermac, room na
> me will be obvious


Alright, maybe it's me, But I don't see ehMac. is that the room?


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

This is too hard to do on a track pad!!
I have to call it quits!

Have fun kids!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

jsut a note, u can only join if your using the DEMO version....wierd i know, but that seems to be the case....


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I was Think that may be why. So I've started to download the demo. 

Has anyone ever though of starting a clan?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Big tourney tongiht at 9:30, if u wanna come in...


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

comprehab: I can host if you don't want to?


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

I'd like a ehMac Halo 2 Tournament on XBOX Live


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

i dont mind...


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Good game, thanks to everyone who turned out!!


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

That was too fun comprehab. Sorry I kicked your butt. LOL!!!   
Everyone: We should do this again.
Cheers


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

aww i was out and missed it


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I will try and organize a bug team capture the flag game for tomrrow night, or if not tomrrow, firday. (around 8-9pm ish)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just installed.. and had a demo game with comprehab and elias. It was fun.. didn't run terribly on the old iBook either.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

good game comprehab and elias 

is there a rocket launcher in this game?
pesky airplanes


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yeah there is a rocket laucnher, its on the ground in the middle of the level


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

I wish I would have gotten my iBook in time for this. You guys should do this again, say like, around the first week of August. I love Halo.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Well, we have basiclly been doing it all night now...try going into the ehamc chatroom to get info if u want to join....


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

comprehab is a ringer. I was in with Ryan last night briefly and I got smoked. I didn't know what I was doing at all. You can get in a Warthog but you can't shoot?? I'm too used to my UT2004 controls and weapons.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I know, the demo limits how many people can man and operate a warthog!

And I don't think Mike is good, just that we all really suck! After all, us Mac users aren't used to playing games like that on our machines. *hehe*

I know I am not. I am used to the PS2 controller. Damn mouse wire keeps getting in my way when I steer that hover thingy. Frustrates me endlessly.

Having said that, who's up for another game?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Elias26 said:


> Having said that, who's up for another game?


Tonight? Same Battime and same Batchannel.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

you guys should all buy the game, I made an impulse buy yesterday, and have been really enjoying it. I was playing with the demo version last night so I could play with the ehmacer demo team. Loads of fun!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I want to buy it too! Damn, what an amazing selling feature that Multiplayer thing is.

Finally know why two men can't man a warthog, because we were in "Slayer" mode. Meaning it's all for one. No team play. That's what "Collect the Flag" mode is for. Dude, "CFT" is way more funner because you can have up to 3 guys man a warthog. It's pure extacy! I so need to pick up this game!!!

So yeah I was a bad boy and had a friend over and we played the game all day when I should have been working. It's just that addictive.

P.S. Wonderings how much did you pay for Halo? I wanna be able to pick it up for as cheap as possible.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

very addictive, actually snuck in a bit of game play at work


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Again, how much did you pay? Answer the question miester wonderings. *hehe*

Wanna play? Means you'll have to go back on the demo.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I think it was $80 at carbon (with taxes) and I will be on tonight to play on the demo version


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Halo Mac is $59.99 + tax w/free shipping at Amazon.ca: Link.

At Camelot.ca, you can save PST outside of Quebec and there's sometimes a VISA 10% off coupon floating around on RFD. It's $69.99 + tax w/free shipping. Link.

It sells for about US$30 average through online sellers in the states.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay man I wish I had my ehmac team. I am going into servers playing in "CFT" mode and some punks are icing me and they are on my team! Grrr!

Don't they get the concept of "team play"?


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Damn-it! I am SOOOO there! Just need a faster internal drive for my 1GHZ iBook!!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

tongiht at 9:30 i will put up the halo room, be there!!!! (in CFT mode, me and wonderings stick!)


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

is there a password?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

when i get my new hi speed satellite internet connection, i'll be a fraggin'
hopefully on monday 
(crosses fingers)

was supposed to be last monday, but i need to cut down a few trees for line of sight


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

password will be powermac, as usual. Check the ehmac chatroom if u r having trble, im always in there...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm hosting a server for 10 now. Come in.


----------



## Davecat (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmmm... having trouble logging into the server for some reason. Tries several times and then gives up.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Maybe I have the wrong settings? I'll shut down and let someone else host it.


----------



## Davecat (Jul 21, 2005)

I have the ball.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Name of server?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

C'mon dave, rename the server to ehmac.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Sorry i can't host right nowe everyone, ive got too much work to do still. I will aim for 10:30 tonight..


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

comprehab said:


> Sorry i can't host right nowe everyone, ive got too much work to do still. I will aim for 10:30 tonight..


Wish I had a Mac, I could serve you all for months!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

DBerG - The PC version of the demo may work also. It's worth trying if you have a PC that will run it.

That said I thought I'd post this for those curious. Vexel and myself joined after the game started, but it didn't help us much.


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm there! - Epi


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

What a blast! Thanks all for playing, I enjoyed my first on line experience of Halo  

The full version might be even better though, with more maps to play...

Thanks for posting the score Chealion


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

That was my first online experience with Halo, too. It was great!


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

*wishes he had his new mac right now. I guess i'll go play Halo 2 on Xbox for awhile.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Great games tonight! That was really fun. Sorry to all those I killed relentlessly with my bad driving. Thanks all. CTF was fun unless you were being killed by your teammates. LOL.


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

First time playing online for me too  Thanks for hosting. it really does suck to be killed by your own team...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Great game guys...sorry Epi, i must have killed you 20 times in the last game. Good work MoonSocket, we make a great team!  lol 

And as for darkmak, who ever u r.....you dont try and take out your number one gun man!!!...lol i was forced to take u out twice just to be safe. We gotta have some monster games this weekend again. Thanks everyone!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There goes my productivity...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

ha ha you guys and your flying machines


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Banshee's are the BEST. So are warthogs, but u need two ppl (1 to dirve and 1 to shoot) and its soo hard to get oragnized quickly in that small halo arena. But I always get run over by warthogs, when ever im not in a banshee. Jonmon and MacT hit me quite a few times the one game.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

DarkMak killed me many times! And I was on his team!!!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Chealion said:


> DBerG - The PC version of the demo may work also. It's worth trying if you have a PC that will run it.
> 
> That said I thought I'd post this for those curious. Vexel and myself joined after the game started, but it didn't help us much.


See my sig?
The only thing that runs well on my PC is DOS.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

comprehab said:


> We gotta have some monster games this weekend again. Thanks everyone!


How about a Game tonight. I was away from my Mac lastnight so I missed all the action.

How many of you guys bought the full version. My fav maps are Danger Canyon and Death Island. Good fun is always Team Slayer with just Rockets. You guys have all got to buy the game!!! 
I think Computer System Centre in Toronto has it for $59.99. I saw CPUsed is selling it for $79.99.

I got my dad hooked acouple months ago. We play weekly with Skype. we join rooms and work together to kick but.

Oh too much fun. Wich I didn't have to go to work now.
Cheers


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh man! That was good clean fun. To all those I ran over, killed, blasted and otherwise did away with (on my team and the other) my most sincere apologies, it really was nothing personal. That said, "bring it on!!" 

I am around this weekend with guests etc. but will likely find time to play later in the evenings.

Re: the various vehicles. I was totally flummoxed by the banshees originall as well especially when one laned in one of the buildings and opened fire on everything in there!! But when I realized they could be shot down and do reappear as available shortly thereafter I started to watch for them a little more. As far as getting organized with a warthog I find it tricky to stay alive and firing when I am trying to talk to a team mate to get them into a warthog. I laughed out loud when I was driving with Jonmon last night and he asked me where I was going... "dunno" I said. I really had no idea what I was doing! It was a lot of fun, though.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok. Damn you all.

I gave up a WHOLE nights sleep just to play in Multiplayer mode. Well, I have a vicious sunburn from the beach Wednesday (still!) and I couldn't sleep. So, what a great excuse to race downstairs to the basement and fire up the PowerMac to hone my skills. I think I have this down now.

....and the best thing is, that I am playing HALO on a PowerMac 466MHZ Digital Audio!!!! I have a fast internal hard disk and a 64MB video card installed though. Makes some difference. Game play is very good.

See you later on ehMacians!


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Man I can't wait till I move to Toronto... 2 more weeks... then I'll have high speed so I can join in. I have the full version too ColBalt, and it'd be sweet if we could get a few more together!

'Till then, I'll stick to my single player mode up here in the dial-up boonies


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

hey all, tonight meet in the ehmac chatroom and we can have some games. i WILL be free forsure to host again tonight. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I might be able to join in a round or two tonight provided my boy is sleeping.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

9:00pm tonight, we will have tonnes of CTF games...BE THERE, i will be hosting, password: powermac


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

comprehab said:


> 9:00pm tonight, we will have tonnes of CTF games...BE THERE, i will be hosting, password: powermac


Damnit I hope you guys are still playing in like the beginning of august.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Oh, I'm sure we will be  lol


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Halo in Multiplayer mode can't possibly get old.

So don't worry. Besides I plan on buying Halo in August!


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Halo in Multiplayer mode can't possibly get old.
> 
> So don't worry. Besides I plan on buying Halo in August!


Nice, I'll probably end up buying it aswell.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'll try to get on at 10:00... I might be a few minutes late, but I'll try to be there.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm heading there now!!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Game going on now eveyrone...


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

I wish some of you guys had a PC and play Battlefield 2.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok! I'm off to bed. That was really fun guys! Thanks!

Arturus IV out!


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

So much fun... I'll buy the full game soon for sure ))


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

great games tonight everyone! For those of you who didn't make it out, we had a couple games with 7 players!! W00T! And we played with NO PLANES! Thanks to everyone who played.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I missed it? awwww Crap! Oh well, I was out. I need to have a life every now and then.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I managed to play for about 10 minutes... the server closed down and then the baby woke up.

Sigh. 

Maybe next time?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The demo multi-player is limited to 15 minutes? As well, it shuts down the server after every game which is a lot of work for the host. It was good to do the no plane mode. I'd love to see 10 ehmacers gaming together in the future.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, the every 15 minute shut down does get annoying, but its not tooo much trouble for me, it only takes a sec to put it back up.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

I vote for the no planes. Makes it much more reasonable for those on the ground.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, i wrote "no planes" in the server name last night, and i will keep it there. Its alot more fun to snipe people or sneak up behind them and smack them with the but of your rifle  lol


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

No Planes?!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah...thanks Comp. YOu sniped me about 5 times in a row until I figured out where you were. 

Not again.

LOL


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

no planes is sweet
count me in the game if there is one tonight (saturday)

i would love to see 2 warthogs fully loaded with 3 players each go up against each other!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Lol! I played in with some of you guys tonight.. great fun!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

very fun!!!

can anyone tell me how to chage the field of view? its too flat


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Good game tonight...  My kills were low, but the 2 flags I captured were a nice touch. 

Go REDS!


----------



## Ryankop (Apr 17, 2005)

Meh I'm always owned in that game. Especially since banshees are GONE!


It's my number one vehicle!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

well... I only started recently so I suck badly. But I did return a flag tonight  

My appologies to all who had the misfortune to be on my team. But I'll get better.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Heh fun stuff. Was on some winning teams and some losing teams. The trick was to get the teamwork going. I mean how many times had I run in and got the flag when my ride took off instead of circled? A couple times I had the flag and found myself saying "Dude, where's my car?" when I got out.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yeah great games tongiht everyone! GO RED! W00T! The trick is deinfitly team work.... (and snipeing )


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nothing's better than loading up a Warthog and going on a hunt.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Hhhahaha! YES mannyP, yes. (check out the 'sick' graphics on those tires guys)


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Dude! 
I miss all the fun again. I was out getting hammered.  
That pic above in not from Halo. is it that Halo 2?


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey comprehab! How many of us did you pick off while up on the ledge. There was ALMOST no chance while you up there. I took it as a learning opportunity and grabbed the sniper rifle the next time.  Good clean fun and keeps you hopping.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There was one game where I was sniping on the edge of the cave for a long while, and unbeknownst to me comprehab was sniping just around the corner (for the opposing team). Anyway, he was too busy and he got a headshot at point blank. 

This game is like virtual paintball but with heavy weaponry. Very addictive indeed.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

The sniping is good defensive strategy but can be brutal every time one materializes on the top of a bunker and less than a second later is picked off by a sniper. Materialize then RUN!! became my strategy for a bit... 

Very addictive and very fun. The teamwork thing is hard to do without communicating. But the chatting is hard to do while trying to shoot. I saw a few flurries of chatting and wondered how people can do it. I either type fast and say something completely unintelligble or type carefully and get mowed down! There is no middle ground for me...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

my new technique is to run down the snipers with a warthog...or at least distract them from the other team mates


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Seems like a strategy except for getting the WH up into the "caves" at the side. I opt for transporting to the middle of the field and grabbing the rocket launcher. May not work every time but sure makes me feel better...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I like sniping, lots of fun. Running people over in warthogs is also good stuff. We need to have audio chat going while playing!!


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Is that really possible (audio chat)? That would be incredibly wicked!! Although I can't bear to think what would come out of my mouth at times!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

And whoever wins should get comprehab's uncle's Charger.

*hides*

I really enjoy playing this game and because of it I have become really good friends with a couple guys, like comprehab. Before I thought he was just an ass, but now I learned he's just an ass with a sniper rifle and good aim.

*hides again*


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I am thinking that if we stop for a second at the begining of a game, and quickly check whos on who's team, and then have one 'team captain' quickly go into i chat and add all his/her team mates into an audio chat....I'm gunna give it a try today with another ehMac'er.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool stuff! btw Did you even read my post previous to your's? No fun, I get no response.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Oh yeah lol, Halo is lots of fun shooting friends (note:call Elias ELISA) , And no one is gettin that charger sept me!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Well everyone, IT WORKS!!! I was able to successfully have an audio chat whiel playing halo....andrewenterprise and I were hijacking rooms and teaming up. It was sweet


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Play again?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I thought Andrew was on my team?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Good game once again. It's interesting to see how people approach the game differently.  Some like to hang back with a sniper rifle, others (like myself) like shoving a rocket launcher in your face.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

So YOU are mandingo?? the one who kept shooting me point blank with the rocket launcher?lol


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Yes, indeed.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's what's probably a stupid question:

Can players with the full deal play against those with the demo? Because I don't have a Mac that I can play Halo on (at least not to my satisfaction), but I've had it on my Windows PC since, well, the day after I put my Windows PC together.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Demo users cant play against full version users, and vice versa...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Had a few games tonight, not a HUGE turnout. Thanks to eveyrone, and thanks ro ryan for hosting a few games for me


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Halo tonight at 9pm Toronto time if anyone is interested. I know myself and atleast one other member will be there. Hopefully we can try team audio..


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm trying to host a server now. Can anyone get in? I had trouble before.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Bah. Can't get it to work with port 2302 open. There must be some issue with the routers.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Is there any interesting in having fragfests with the retail version of Halo (or any other game for that matter, like UT2004)?


----------



## Ryankop (Apr 17, 2005)

No problem comprehab. Hey we should have like a tournament? Like make teams of 3 and battle it off in a CTF competition?

That'd be just wicked. Maybe someone might offer a reward for the winner?  *hint hint, nudge nudge*


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jfpoole said:


> Is there any interesting in having fragfests with the retail version of Halo (or any other game for that matter, like UT2004)?


I'd love to meet other ehmacers in UT2004. I kinda suck but team play is fun. By my estimation, there's not too many people here that own a full version of UT2004. BTW, my Logitech MX510 gaming mouse is indispensible for UT's controls - I find Halo lacking in the weaponry, but maybe that's just the demo version.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> I find Halo lacking in the weaponry, but maybe that's just the demo version.


Just the demo version. The full version, which I also own, has some pretty interesting weapons that aren't found in the demo version of the game.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Lars - Which weapons are in the retail version that you won't find in the demo?
On Blood Gulch you do have:
Shotgun
Plasma Rifle
Assault Rifle
Human Pistol
Plasma Pistol
Flamethrower
Rocket Launcher
Sniper Rifle
Fuel Rod Cannon
Needler (only in Slayer I believe)

Rocket and Machine Gun Warthogs.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Guys I am royally pissed off! When I was playing Halo today in one of the servers, the game kept pausing on me, more-so I couldn't move, but just spin around.. couldn't go forward or in reverse. And at times it would send me to different areas of the arena. I was wondering why this is happening. It never happened before.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Chealion said:


> Lars - Which weapons are in the retail version that you won't find in the demo?
> On Blood Gulch you do have:
> Shotgun
> Plasma Rifle
> ...


Those are the only weapons? I could of sworn I was using something else in the full version I never found in the demo.. though I can't think of their names.. maybe I'm wrong, though.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Guys I am royally pissed off! When I was playing Halo today in one of the servers, the game kept pausing on me, more-so I couldn't move, but just spin around.. couldn't go forward or in reverse. And at times it would send me to different areas of the arena. I was wondering why this is happening. It never happened before.


Probably Lagging....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> Those are the only weapons? I could of sworn I was using something else in the full version I never found in the demo.. though I can't think of their names.. maybe I'm wrong, though.


According to Wikipedia and my memory that I don't trust, that is all the weapons. My favourite method of killing someone is still a sticky grenade to the face.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I know it was lag. What would cause the lagging issues? Because I haven't experienced any lag for the past couple weeks we all been playing the Halo Demo on Multiplayer mode.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

its is either the host's internet connection or yours...


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't be mine.. I never experience lag. Well, not until today.. might try playing in another server. Maybe shaw in my area is effin' up or could be a bunch of neighbours of mine just got hooked up to shaw and are all downloading some MP3s or porn.

lol


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

lol, it is probably the host then. When you go into certain rooms it will lag like crazy.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Halo, UT2004, Medal of Honour or Call of Duty. These are the games I like to play online, and have the retail versions of.

But I won't be around to play until late August.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I have Medal of Honor/Spearhead... and used to have Halo (should have kept it  might buy it again.) I may get Call of Duty and UT2K4 in the near future.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Anyone have Quake3? I play that all the time. My personal fave. 

I have the UT2003 and Ut 2004 demos. I cant fin d the Halo for mac full game in Fredericton


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

What's all the places that would sell Mac games?

Think Electronics Boutique would? I remember getting a couple Mac games there, but that was also ages ago.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I asked there and they said "Microsoft doesnt make Mac software" lol


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Basically they said it's not available for Mac. I told them it was and they didnt believe me. and then they got a "real" customer who wanted a Gamecube.
Im going to contact Lars and see if his shop has it in Halifax.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

You misunderstood me moonsocket. I knew what you meant, but I was more-so confused by their stupidity. Or lack of education when it comes to Mac games. hehe

Edit: Buy the Halo game for Mac, then send it over to them at EB and tell them, "look you bunch of snobs, what does this say?! That's right you "beeps", it says for Mac!"


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

OH!!
lol

Yes, they don't seem to know about them at all. Oh well.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Why does the world have to be naive of the superior products in life?

VHS over Beta? ewww!

PC over Apple? Major ewww!


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Well it's looking a little more firmed-up, so by Aug. 8th I should be able to join all the fragging fun. Unless... I can join on a 56k modem?

I've got Unreal Tournament, UT 2003, Halo (full & demo), Call of Duty, and I don't know if they have multiplayer... RTC Wolfenstein & Deus Ex. I know that at least Call of Duty has voice chat abilities...

I seem to have lost my Quake III CD, but I'd love to play that again if I can pick it up for cheap. Brings me back to the good ol'days of LAN games on my parent's BW G3 and my Sawtooth G4...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Suite Edit - You can play Halo with a 56k modem. However, you'll find you'll probably have some annoying lag. The base requirement for using Halo online has been a 56k modem and has the subject of a lot of speculation as to why Halo for the computer's networking seems so flaky compared to the XBox version. (Where the minimum requirement is broadband)


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I might get the Halo game within a week. Here's hoping I can pick it up for a very affordable price.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I think it would be sweet if we set up an ehMac clan. We can work together on other servers. Too Fun.
I think naming would be like: [eh]ColBalt
eh, what do you think?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

that would be pretty cool/fun, eh?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> I might get the Halo game within a week. Here's hoping I can pick it up for a very affordable price.


Elias26, is there any kind of deal you can share there?


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

ColBalt said:


> I think it would be sweet if we set up an ehMac clan. We can work together on other servers. Too Fun.


I'm in! Probably not the most productive use of my summer... but meh.



ColBalt said:


> I think naming would be like: [eh]ColBalt
> eh, what do you think?


lol sweet... "[eh]w1NbL0z3_K1LLa" in da house!

Chealion - Thanks for the heads-up... I'll give it a try tomorrow, but my hopes sure aren't very high.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> I'd love to meet other ehmacers in UT2004. I kinda suck but team play is fun. By my estimation, there's not too many people here that own a full version of UT2004. BTW, my Logitech MX510 gaming mouse is indispensible for UT's controls - I find Halo lacking in the weaponry, but maybe that's just the demo version.


This is freaky, I use a Logitech MX510 for UT2004 too. Please tell me yours is not red. The only problem is the MX510 isn't left-handed. I tend to hangout in a few favourite Onslaught online games as I like the team games. If you see someone called SniperKillerOSX, that's me.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

In a word... no. But here's hoping Harzack... I hope I get it for a darn good deal.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Kosh said:


> This is freaky, I use a Logitech MX510 for UT2004 too. Please tell me yours is not red. The only problem is the MX510 isn't left-handed. I tend to hangout in a few favourite Onslaught online games as I like the team games. If you see someone called SniperKillerOSX, that's me.


I got a blue one that costs about $17 after rebates and pricematching. I haven't ever been in Onslaught but go into Assault. I don't like the driving games to much, as they're tedious if you keep having to start over.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

That's it! I am selling my G5 tower and going with a Windows Pentium 4 machine!

Nobody is selling Halo for Mac where I live. I am no longer going to be a Mac user!

So long. Good bye!

Okay, back to reality, games aren't what I bought my Mac for but this sucks. I really want this game and nobody freaking has it!


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

just order it from a local store or buy it online


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Buying online takes weeks. I want it now! I am so impatient. Screw patience is a virtue! It isn't.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Game on, folks! Got one going now for those that can come out and play after dark.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Got my copy today at Apple Store Yorkdale: the sales manager saw me with the box in hand, and she told me "pretty good price eh, we just dropped it this morning!!"... 
Indeed, the box was the last on the shelve (I hope they had more in the wharehouse) and it was priced at only 40$.
I'm now the proud owner of Halo... When do we start an ehmac online room for the full game???  
BTW, this was my first time in the Store


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

anyone wanna play? ill set up a server and see who comes.

look for ehmac.

password is powermac


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

i left
its boring by yourself


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll be sure to try and join you next time moonsocket 

We really need to get a better system for scheduling or planning these kind of events.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Looks liek there is a bit of 'demand' for halo again, lets try and get a game going tonight. Drop me a line on ichat for a time that will be good for you or post here.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yay, halo come back night. Quite a few people came out, there were about 5 games in total. We stopped for a break, but MacT and i got tired so we just ended lol. Good game everyone. Jfpoole aka SainGo is toooo good


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Lots of fun tonight! We should do this on a semi-regular basis. Oh, and if I'm too good, it's because God is on my side.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else in there, but i hadn't played in atleast a month.


----------

